# Mi fuente vibra



## Kensel (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola amigos, armé una fuente con un LM317, caja metálica, de las típicas negras que se usan para las fuentes, transformador bastante bueno (no es de elimina pilas), fusible, conectada a tierra, etc. La fuente trabaja muy bien, 0 ruido (es para usarla con pedales de guitarra), entrega la tensión que debe entregar (9Volt) PERO cuando cierro la caja y la prendo esta vibra. Esta vibración se siente en los dedos, tambien deje la tapa a medio abierta para que quedara suelta y la vibración movia la tapa. Revise que nada estuviera rosando con el chasis (por ejemplo el transformador), pero todo esta como corresponde. Cuando cierro la caja la tensión regulada se mantiene en los 9Volt, no hay variaciones. Otra cosa importante, la prendí abierta y fui cerrándola de apoco, cuando voy mas o menos en la mitad empieza a vibrar. 
Lo curioso es que armé otra fuente, en otra caja, con otro transformador (distinto, no el mismo modelo), otra placa, etc etc pero ocupando la misma distribución que la fuente anterior y sorpresa, también vibra, pero muuuy suave, muuuy poco perceptible, no como en la primera fuente. El transformador utilizado en esta segunda fuente ya lo había usado para un prototipo en otra caja metálica y no tuve este problema (en este prototipo la distribucion era distinta). Les dejo dos diagramas de como tengo distribuidas las cosas (trate de mantener las distancias mas o menos como las tengo en el de verdad), derepente es por ahí el problema. 


Superior (el switch esta en la tapa de arriba) 


Lateral (con la tapa levantada) 


Gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 23, 2008)

Lo que te produce la vibracion es es transformador y no significa NADA malo.

Puede ser que este vibre y transfiera la vibracion a la caja o que perdidas de campo magnetico hagan entrar en resonancia la caja metalica (Valido esto ultimo si la caja es de chapa de acero)

Consiguete un trozo de camara de automovil y fabrica con estas una arandelas para colocar entre la tapa y la caja de tu fuente.
Esto es lo mas sencillo y no te complica la vida, existen soluciones mas "Profecionales" pero requieren mas trabajo

Por ejemplo:
Fijate si el suncho de chapa que mantiene armado el transformador esta correctamente apretado.
Puedes darle una baño de barniz aislante extra para solidificar mas el bobinado.

Cuando existe una resonancia mecanica se la puede cancelar produciendo algun pequeño doblez en las chapas, por ejemplo si le daz a la tapa un poco de "panza" con tus propias manos posiblemente se cancele la vibracion

Saludos


----------



## Kensel (Ene 23, 2008)

Hola Fogonazo, muchas gracias por la respuesta. La verdad es que tengo muy firme el transformador agarrado con dos pernos. Hice la prueba de tocar el transformador dentro de la caja mientras la fuente estaba encendida y no sentí ninguna vibración (la caja no estaba cerrada ni a medio cerrar). También saque el circuito y el transformador fuera de la caja y no vibraba. La vibración solo ocurre cuando  la caja esta más del 50% cerrada. También revise los transformadores por si había algo suelto y nada, incluso le dí un apretón. Aun no pruebo lo de colocar una gomita pero a la tarde de seguro lo haré, ojala pueda solucionar el problema. Lo que me parece raro es que las dos fuentes hagan lo mismo, considerando que tienen el mismo diseño, la misma disposición de componentes, pero componentes distintos (son los mismos valores pero no los mismos componentes, no sé si se entiende). Además el transformador de la segunda fuente ya lo había utilizado en un prototipo anterior, dentro de una caja de fuente de poder de un PC (esta tiene muchos ollitos ahora que lo pienso, tal vez no se cerraba completamente por esto) y no vibro jamás. Muchas gracias amigos, ojala puedan seguir ayudándome!


----------

